
Grain Entrapment - adrianbg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grain_entrapment
======
davelnewton
It's no joke; going down into a grain bin that's still active is a risky
endeavor. It doesn't take much to get pretty pressed in and stuck.

